# 12 year old with autism arrested and thrown in jail, crime playing with imaginary gun



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Texas youth gets hauled off to jail for playing with imaginary gun. Of course the teacher was freaked out and felt threatened. I wonder why the teacher just didn't run and hide in her imaginary safe space or put on her imaginary bullet proof vest.

We should use our imagination and teach the teacher a lesson in common sense.

Boy arrested for playing with imaginary gun at school - Video | KDFW


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The true face of liberalism.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Zero tolerance for children but illegals can do what they want.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Kinda sounds like the kid who got expelled for chewing his pop tart into a shape of a gun!

Things just get weirder every day!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Fing idiots. Bad taste towards school officials and teachers grow everyday.



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

And I deal with these Mensa members daily. They send stuff like this to us for " evaluation."


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Next thing you know, the number that's currently between 6 and 8 (I won't mention it here for fear of offending or scaring anyone), and the capitalized letter _f_ won't be taught in schools because, when they're rotated 90°, they resemble a pistol and machine gun.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

back pack hack said:


> next thing you know, the number that's currently between 6 and 8 (i won't mention it here for fear of offending or scaring anyone), and the capitalized letter _f_ won't be taught in schools because, when they're rotated 90°, they resemble a pistol and machine gun.


ohhh h e double hockeysticks.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Next thing you know, the number that's currently between 6 and 8 (I won't mention it here for fear of offending or scaring anyone), and the capitalized letter _f_ won't be taught in schools because, when they're rotated 90°, they resemble a pistol and machine gun.


When I was in elementary school I would draw Stickman Army drawings and battle scenes.

My teacher never had a problem with it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Heck we had shotguns and rifles in our back windows when I was in school. We went hunting before and after school. Back then you could drive at 14 in Montana.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This liberal nonsense has got to stop (but it probably won't)

Regardless of how stupid this situation is, did everyone have the same reaction as I did when I saw this kid's mom? 
That some dude had to actually stick his pee-pee in this woman and impregnate her? WTF?

Boy arrested for playing with imaginary gun at school - Video | KDFW


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Gunn said:


> Heck we had shotguns and rifles in our back windows when I was in school. We went hunting before and after school. Back then you could drive at 14 in Montana.


Same here! We had a rifle club in high school the biology teacher ran it. Heck he even had several rifles in the corner in his classroom on the days the club met. Geezh they would call out the guard now if they found out we had usually 22LR's but much high calibers around and even an M1. I am so glad I grew up when I did!


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

“Everything’s going to be okay” like the County Attorney said, “We’re going to get him turned around and on the right track”

The child is spending the rest of the semester in a special disciplinary class...

The child will be forced to accept and comply with the liberal views of the education institution and those running it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

He'll be ok when he gets out of the gulag.
.
Find a hungry lawyer, raise hell, own the town.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Slippy said:


> This liberal nonsense has got to stop (but it probably won't)
> 
> Regardless of how stupid this situation is, did everyone have the same reaction as I did when I saw this kid's mom?
> That some dude had to actually stick his pee-pee in this woman and impregnate her? WTF?
> ...


At least there was just one. Must have been a bad night.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The socialist left just gets more stupid by the hour. Really, how have they managed to survive their utter stupidity for so long that they should give us this much grief.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I have to wonder if the teacher just moved to TX from CA.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> The socialist left just gets more stupid by the hour. Really, how have they managed to survive their utter stupidity for so long that they should give us this much grief.


Yep. If Darwin was right, then how come there's more stupid people every day?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Texas youth gets hauled off to jail for playing with imaginary gun. Of course the teacher was freaked out and felt threatened. I wonder why the teacher just didn't run and hide in her imaginary safe space or put on her imaginary bullet proof vest.
> 
> We should use our imagination and teach the teacher a lesson in common sense.
> 
> Boy arrested for playing with imaginary gun at school - Video | KDFW


Child was hauled to jail for an imaginary crime... I hope the parents of the child gets a good lawyer to sue that cop, teacher, schools and PD for being too stupid. Also, you can't teach common sense, it's either you have it or you don't. And, common sense is not common.

PS

I did not get to see the video, it would not play on my tablet. Also, are you sure this was not "autistic cop arrest kid in school"....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

6811 said:


> ....... And, common sense is not common..............


----------

